# Havachon, Maltichon, Maltipoo, Cavachon - reputable breeders information needed



## anuhyak

I am a resident of NJ and am looking for puppy. I’m finding it hard to get a good breeder. All I find is puppy mills. 

Need help with the reputable breeders list in NJ, NY, PA, CT of Havachon or Maltichon or Maltipoo or Cavachon puppies. Please let us know.


----------



## LeoRose

Sadly, most breeders of designer crosses tend to be less than reputable. The Good Dog website might be a place to start. Good Dog: Find the Dog of Your Dreams from Good Breeders and Shelters It's not perfect, but they at least have minimum health testing standard to be listed on the website. You still need to do some homework, though. Cavalier King Charles Spaniels have a serious hear issue that is pretty much everywhere in the breed, so making sure that anyone breeding from then needs to be doing cardiac testing is a must. If someone says it's not in their dogs' lines, they are someone to avoid. Poodles also have some issues.


----------



## Deacon.dog

No such thing as a reputable designer mutt breeder. 

Instead choose a pure bred, and we can help you find a reputable breeder of the purebred of choice


----------

